# Will it be ok?



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello,
I live in France my French is not yet perfect so have been going to weekly French classes.

We are about to return after a summer break, only the tutor has had cancer operations over the summer and is due to start Chemo this week. He has asked that anyone with cough cold etc to stay away as his immune system will be down.
Me being unsure of how Chemo works exactly I wanted to check that so long as I am generally fighting fit am I safe to go, He wont be radiating will he?

I know this probably sounds like a daft question but the extra French will be very useful and I just want to be sure it is safe.

Thank you for your time.
Sarah.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

the risk is to him, any slight infection that any one else could fight off could be dangerous to him, there is no risk to you,
emilycaitlin xx


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reassurance I thought it would be Ok just wanted to check.


----------

